# Pigeon for adoption in TORONTO



## Pimprenelle (Aug 9, 2013)

Good morning,

I'm looking for a good home for a PMV pigeon that I found in Toronto about 10 days ago. He was in a really bad shape when I found him with severe torticolis and frequent seizures. After 10 days of care he is now able to stand on his feet and to eat on his own. He still can't fly and is a bit wobbly when he walks. 
Would anybody be interested in adopting him? I would like him to be with other pigeons like him. 

Please let me know if you are interested.

Thanks


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Hey uh can you PM me with some info on the pij and stuff? I hope it isn't too late or anything


----------

